# The pros and cons of kayak fishing technique.



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Some recent posts have got me thinking about The pros and cons of kayak fishing technique.

If we can concentrate on refining some of the advantages of fishing from the yak then I think we'll be in good stead for any future fish off comps against land based or stink boaters.

So lets here your thoughts on which techniques are particularly suited to the yak and of course any cons. Tell us the whys and why nots,

Ok I'll start off -cons - drift fishing is good - especially drop shotting for snapper with light rigs and light drags (especially with baitrunners).

Cons - anchoring over reefs - too much gear/weight/rope length etc


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Con - casting into a tight spot without the advantage of the view a bit above the water as you would be in a boat.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree with that Peter J - the angle of reflection sometimes makes it harder to see the structure at yak level - and on that note I rarely see fish in the distance in the water with my polaroids on because of the angle.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Obvious one - Fishing in shallow water and back creeks

And you don't need a proper boatramp.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

pro... no boat and trailer rego, also don't need a tow bar on yr car!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Pro ,,,,,very slow trolling is possible with kayaks and not with motorboats, and kayak fishermen get picked up by more Balmoral young mums than other boaties


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

The only con I really have has already been mentioned, sitting so low it's hard to see the snags. The only other minor problem is not being able to hold the fishing rod while trolling (I know get a hobie).........


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

How about - and this is not through experience - but using the whole craft/yak as a form of drag to subdue large fish???Can this be seen as a hindrance - being reefed by a fish thats not coming to the boat??


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

pro-stealth, relatively cheap, easy access to the head, suits everyting from pelagics to whiting, cheap to maintain
con difficulty in travelling distances at any speed especially when you see a school of fish busting the surface 500m away, lack of visibility to other water craft.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

pro - having EVERYTHING on hand within arms reach... 

con - having EVERYTHING on hand within arms reach... :x


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Pro: manueverability, relatively silent, great exersize, great fun, catch more fish.

Cons: being cornered by curious and intregued passers by and being interrogated while trying to get launched to a specific schedule.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

pro's quiet, efficient, good exercise, no fuel, stealth, easy to launch, no crowded boat ramps, cheaper than boats (unless you have a hobie :wink: ) ohh did i mention theyre quiet

cons: crocs, sharks (more chance of getting by car though), no shade, i can't carry ALL of my fishing gear for just in case.....

and they are less hassle and more fun.....


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

Balmoral ya reckon Bazoo... I'll be sure to stop off there fr a while


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Pro - Getting towed


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Pro: Large fish can be caught on relatively light line. The drag of the kayak can be used instead of the reel's drag.

Con: This doesn't work well around heavy bottom structure or kelp. You can't pull big fish out of the rocks. Gaining line on the fish usually puts you directly over it and the rocks will wear through the line.

Pro: Stealth.

PRO: Low cost compared to stinkboat. Negligible operating cost, cheap to transport & minimal upkeep = more time on the water = better fisherman


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Pro: no environmental impact - no pollution from petrol/oil, I'm not counting Gatesy-style pollution :lol: :lol:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

*** fish
What type of drop shot rig do you use when fishing for snapper with SP.is it the same as the Bass fishing rig for fresh water.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Pro - we can trawl heaps closer to structure than stink boats
- stealth the amount of marine life i have seen from the yak compared to 20 years in stinkboat is amazing
- Shallows and creeks were stink boats can't reach
- we get a healthy lifestyle and pure relaxation all at once
- Launching anywhere we want (sand monster excluded)

Cons 
- very addictive
- can be affected by weather more than stinkboat
- we need to launch resonable close to the intended fishing grounds compared to stink boats long fast range

Cheers Dave


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

I think most of the Pro's amd Con's have been mentioned but .....

Pros - bieing able to get out onto the water whenever you want and for however short you want.

Cons - if you flip with a full load of gear and nothing tied down ..... expensive !

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

PRO - Feel even better about the sixpack you drink later that day after a yak!!


----------



## reefcheck (Jul 20, 2006)

PRO: stealth, exercise and personal satisfaction. Access anywhere without need of ramps. Maximum mental health..

CON:lack of protection from weather and bities makes it harder for night fishing. Poor comfort for sessions on anchor using berley and bait. Max 5-6km from shore for normal sessions.


----------



## DaveJ (Apr 7, 2007)

Pros: As previously mentioned, no ongoing costs, fishing area's not accessible to landbase & stink Boat's
Con: If considering tournament/Comp fishing where your competing with stink-boat's C&R only. Obviously there will be limitations on the size/volume of live well used


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Kraley,
What kinda crocs are there in Pyrmont?
Or are you talking about those trendy pink kayak shoes "crocs"?

Pros: Drifting on a tidal river is the most relaxing form of fishing I've ever tried.

Cons: I don't have a Hobie yet!!

Wayne


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

kraley: theres nothing obsessive about worrying about crocs.....they are a real threat up here. it's people that don't worry that often find themselves in trouble. :shock:

you could always go fishing with a .303 or howitzer :lol:

cheers
carl


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

THE AMAZEMENT OF THE PUBLIC WHEN YOU BEACH AND PULL BIG FISH OUT OF YOUR HATCH,AND ALL THE LOVELY LADIES THAT GATHER AROUND TO SEE WHAT THE ATTENTION IS AND THEN THEY ALL START SHOUTING WOW,THATS AMAZING!!! AND THEN START THROWING THERE PHONE NUMBERS AT YOU......YOU JUST REPLY "COME WITH ME BABY AND YOU WILL NEVER GO HUNGRY"....PRIMAL INSTINCT!!!!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Con: trying to get the 'walk the dog' retrieve right whilst sitting down - the angle makes it a bit difficult for me.

Pro: Where to start! I just love it!


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

Pro... drifting down the river and no one around and returning to launch spot and still see no one.

Con.....fighting over who has to paddle and who can fish..... in the double anyway.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Pro: The smug feeling I get when I wheel the yak down the ramp while a dozen stinkboaters impatiently wait to get their boats in.

Con: An hour later when when of them passes within 5 or 10 meters of me at full throttle


----------

